# access cards



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

I see a handful of DTV Tivo units on ebay without access cards included. Can I use the access card I have for my cheapo RCA (non Tivo) receivers for this or are the access cards for specific models of receiver?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sometimes... but probably not... 

A lot depends on exactly what type of card it is (if it is a football player on it, forget about it).
most of the time you will have to purchase a new access card from DirecTV.

Some people have had luck convincing them to reactivate an old card, but most of time you need to purchase one.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

would there be a situation where I would not be able to activate a card that came with a used/refurbished unit? I just don't want to buy a unit that comes with a card but then I still have to buy a card too.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sadly... There is no real way to tell; especially on Ebay... you simply don't know the history of them.

I would recommend that you go through an authorized vendor and purchase through them.
The DVRs currently have a $100 rebate/credit right now... So you can get a new one (with access card) for near free... depending on what model you go with.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

shredhead said:


> would there be a situation where I would not be able to activate a card that came with a used/refurbished unit? I just don't want to buy a unit that comes with a card but then I still have to buy a card too.


It is highly unlikely that they would activate a used card. More than likely they will send you a new one for 20 bucks, or possibly free if you complain loudly.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

I guess I'll have to go find an R10 then... But I don't think I'll go for the rebate because I don't want to commit for 2 years since we're selling our house and I don't know where we will be moving. One community includes cable/internet along with the homeowner's association services so it would be hard to justify paying for satellite on top of it. 

(I'll be checking the fine print of the rebate form for the last date the rebate will be accepted.)


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

They're going to commit you to 2 years whether you do the rebate or not.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I had no problem moving an already activated card (on my account, in a non-DVR receiver) to a used DTivo I bought with no card - but that was a year ago, maybe they do things differently now.


----------



## newbie101 (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought a used philips dsr704 about 3 weeks ago, just activated it last night, cs did mention I need to buy a new ac, since I can't use the one that came with it. then I asked if I can use the ac from the receiver i am replacing, she just said ok, wil just remarry it to your new dtivo receiver. I also asked if i have to commit to a new contract, and she said no.
The cs was really very helpful,patient and nice. two thumbs up to them.


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

I just activated yesterday two Tivos (HDVR2, SD-DVR40) with original cards that came with them off ebay. Checked the cards that their weren't any purchases pending on them but had no problem activating them. Maybe luck of the CSR draw.


----------



## mgp (Jan 31, 2002)

I bought a used SD-DVR40 off of eBay without an access card. Tried to use one of my old P4 card's but D would not allow it. I was charged $20 for a new card, but they gave me 3 months of Showtime and $5 off my basic pkg for 6 months.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

There's a trick to activating used DTivos with existing access cards but it depends on what types of receivers you currently have on your account.

1. If you already have the DVR service and a non-RID standard DTV receiver, you can install a non-RID DTivo (S1 or S2) with the card from existing old receiver. Call DTV and select the option regarding a 3-digit extension being displayed on your TV screen. Punch in "722" and the access card will be refreshed and remarry itself to your DTivo. DTV will never know you even installed it and therefore no 2-year commitment. This will only work with non-RID receivers and DTivos.

2. If you want to add an RID DTivo as a replacement for an existing receiver, simply call DTV and tell them what you want to do but say that the old receiver died and you want to replace it with the DTivo. You should be able to swap out the access cards and not be tied to a 2-year commitment since you'd be replacing an existing receiver and not activating new equipment. There is no guarantee that the CSR won't try to tie you down with a 2-year extension so stand firm and refuse to be saddled with it. If the CSR won't give in just hang up and try another CSR.

3. If you want to add an RID DTivo to your account in addition to the equipment you already have, you will probably need a new access card. Depending on the CSR you get, you may be able to activate a used card that came with the DTivo if you have the account info available from the previous owner. The only way a used card can be activated from another account is if the previous account has zero balance on it. Even then, some CSRs will be reluctant to activate it so you may have to play CSR roulette until you find one that will accommodate you.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

captain_video said:


> There's a trick to activating used DTivos with existing access cards but it depends on what types of receivers you currently have on your account.
> 
> 1. If you already have the DVR service and a non-RID standard DTV receiver, you can install a non-RID DTivo (S1 or S2) with the card from existing old receiver. Call DTV and select the option regarding a 3-digit extension being displayed on your TV screen. Punch in "722" and the access card will be refreshed and remarry itself to your DTivo. DTV will never know you even installed it and therefore no 2-year commitment. This will only work with non-RID receivers and DTivos.


Regarding #1 - I have an R10 that I deactivated. I have a new-in-box HDVR2. Can I use the 722 extension trick by putting the access card from the R10 into the HDVR2?

I'd may want to do that to keep the card that comes with the HDVR2 to use in a used HR10-250, should I decide to buy one.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

No. It will only work with non-RID models AFAIK and only with receivers that are currently activated. Performing the 722 trick won't reactivate a card that's been deactivated. It will only transfer an activated card from one non-RID receiver to another.


----------



## bobofoosh (May 23, 2001)

captain_video said:


> There's a trick to activating used DTivos with existing access cards but it depends on what types of receivers you currently have on your account.
> 
> 1. If you already have the DVR service and a non-RID standard DTV receiver, you can install a non-RID DTivo (S1 or S2) with the card from existing old receiver. Call DTV and select the option regarding a 3-digit extension being displayed on your TV screen. Punch in "722" and the access card will be refreshed and remarry itself to your DTivo. DTV will never know you even installed it and therefore no 2-year commitment. This will only work with non-RID receivers and DTivos.


Unless I'm missing something this would work between non-RID DTivos as well, correct?

I could go from a DSR-6000 to a DSR-7000 using this trick since both are non-RID?

Thanks


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I bought a Philips DSR704 off EBay with a card. I called in to add it to my account. No problem adding the DTiVo with the card. Got the Two Year Commitment runaround. Called in the next day, got activated and no commitment. Just three more switcheroonies to do.


----------



## mysdak (Sep 5, 2006)

captain_video said:


> No. It will only work with non-RID models AFAIK and only with receivers that are currently activated. Performing the 722 trick won't reactivate a card that's been deactivated. It will only transfer an activated card from one non-RID receiver to another.


Does it have to be a direct-tivo unit that is the donor, or will any non-RID receiver work. I have a sony sat B50 running now and would like to use it as a donor for a HDVR2 that I purchased on ebay. What if there is a balance owed on the tivo?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>Does it have to be a direct-tivo unit that is the donor

AFAIK the DirecTv access card is SPECIFIC to DirecTv, since the serial number embedded in the card must be activated by DirecTv according to their information database


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I have had success in DirecTV activating a DVR using a card from a non-DVR receiver that was previously active on my account.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

goony said:


> I have had success in DirecTV activating a DVR using a card from a non-DVR receiver that was previously active on my account.


+1 I just did this 2 days ago. I took a previously active card from a 3 year old RCA435 non-DVR and married it to a new-to-me DSR7000 (a friend gave it to me when they switched from DTV). It took 5 minutes with a DTV CSR with no hassles. I even had her check to make sure the DVR showed as owned and it did. I did forget to ask if this would trigger a new commitment but I am not worried about that as I have chained myself to DTV for a long time anyway (see my sig).


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

mysdak said:


> Does it have to be a direct-tivo unit that is the donor, or will any non-RID receiver work. I have a sony sat B50 running now and would like to use it as a donor for a HDVR2 that I purchased on ebay. What if there is a balance owed on the tivo?


Any non-RID donor, tivo or not, should be workable. As with all things, it'll depend on who answers the phone. As long as it's a current generation card (P4); don't bother trying to move an HU card 

Any balance on the card shouldn't matter as (a) DTV won't know about it until it's no longer "on the card" and (b) the card is remaining active so the balance will eventually be reported. Basically, until the receiver calls in, nobody knows what PPV events you've ordered. DTV is *supposed* to take the card away when someone cancles to ensure they know about all the PPV's, but I've never heard of them collecting anyone's card(s).

[I tried to reactivate an H card from an ancient Sony receiver; yes first gen "H" card. The stupid CSR actually tried it. She called her manager over after failing repeatedly. I actually heard him laugh -- "there's no way that's gonna work." They overnighted a new P4 card. (free, btw) Aside from that sony, I don't have anything that can even recognize the card -- different "pinout". I'm actually surprised they didn't fry it on sight.]


----------



## mysdak (Sep 5, 2006)

HUs have been dead for 2 years...this is a P5 card. I'm going to try the 722 transfer.


----------



## DTVCSR2007 (Aug 23, 2007)

the 722 is just a number to know what tech problem your having with the recv. It does absolutely nothing to tell a csr for that, we resend authorizations to it yeah. but most of the time the thing is already been disc from the former account and would result in diddly. You would have to tell them your adding a receiver. thats it. you bought it from the internet. if it turns on hurray for you. if the access card is filled with upaid charges, that means your going to have to pay 20$ for a replacement card. no biggie.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

You can unmarry and marry any Card you have on your account, to any receiver unit you Own. You can also do this with Leased units on your account to.

You CANNOT use a card that has been used by someone else before. that is why Directv prefer to use New Cards instead of old Ones.

Also, some older units will not work with the Newer Cards.

The P1 (F Card), P2 (H Card) and P3 (HU Card) cannot be used at all. Only the following:

P4 cards. Were introduced in 2002 and are currently still in use. P4 cards are labeled "Access Card: 4."

D1 cards were introduced in 2004 following compatibility problems with the P4 cards in some receivers. These cards can be identified by the silver edges, and simply bear the word "DirecTV" on the front (no number). 

D2/P12 cards were introduced in 2005. This is the current "standard issue" card. These cards can be identified by a two-toned blue dot pattern resembling the DirecTV logo in addition to the DirecTV logo and the words "DirecTV Access Card". This card has a picture of a satellite on the front. 

The period 12 card is the only card that will work with R15, H20, and HR20 series receivers.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

wolflord11 said:


> You can unmarry and marry any Card you have on your account, to any receiver unit you Own. You can also do this with Leased units on your account to.
> 
> You CANNOT use a card that has been used by someone else before. that is why Directv prefer to use New Cards instead of old Ones.


I called recently to swap out one DirecTivo for another. I wanted to use the card from the first one in the second. The card is currently active and is operating in an R10 as I write. It is a D1 card. Three CSR's said I would have to buy a new card. How do you get past that? Are there magic words that have to be spoken?


----------



## jason9999 (Jul 3, 2008)

i got a b50 digital satelite box i know its old but i wana know if u can convert it into a fta stb box i know u can get dishnet and other ones whit A rom card but i wana know if u can be cardless thanks for the help ....


----------



## grimmace (Aug 23, 2007)

Long story long: I had an HDVR2 fail. Bought a used one off eBay, swapped the hard drives since I had an InstantCaked 250GB - thinking I could keep the old programming (hard drives are married to the motherboards so I had to do a clear and delete all...sad). eBay box had an access card, failed box had an access card, both of which were the "4". I was told the card from the eBay box was too old because it had "cycled out of the system" and they couldn't get it to activate. They couldn't use the newer card because they needed to "unmarry the old card" which they couldn't do over the sattelite. Their solution: send me a new card. I specifically asked if there was a charge, or if there were any commitment extensions and they told me no. Got the new card, worked just fine, sent the old ones back. Bill comes and I'm charged $20 for the access card and 4.99 for an additional receiver. Along with prorate charges for an additional receiver. They added the eBay box without removing the failed box. Called to complain and they quickly removed the additional receiver charges but wouldn't budge on the access card. I told them I asked if there was a charge for the new card and I was told, "only if I lose the new card." As I got more agitated they told me they would give me $5 off for the next six months but they weren't taking off the $20 fee. I questioned the absurdidty of offering me more money than I asked for because they "couldn't take off the $20." Their response: "how about if we take off $10 a month for the next six months?" So they're now giving me $60 instead of refunding my $20. Great business model.


----------

